# Sticky  Alternative Therapies ( acupuncture / reflexology etc.) in Wales



## Cath Thorley

Hi

I was wondering whether anyone could recommend an Accupuncturist in Anglesey for deals with Infertility??

Thanks

Cath


----------



## am27

Hi,

I just wondered if anyone can recommend a reflexologist in the Flintshire/Cheshire area who specialises in fertility/infertility?  I am on day 10 of down regulation for IVF and am wanting to have reflexology to help prepare me for e/c and e/t.  Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks
A x


----------



## EJ_wales

Got no recommendations im afraid but just wanted to wish you the best of luck with everything...xx


----------



## wishing upon a star

Anyone out there from Gwent. There is bound to be people attending CARU on here it was busy when i went there.
Come on Gwent peeps.
Leanne


----------



## tiggymj8

me me me

I go there..

MJ


----------



## tiggymj8

http://www.java.com/en/

here goes


----------



## joann7164

hiya, im from newport gwent and would just like to say a big hello to you all     : i have only just started to log on to this site again after having a break from tx im waiting to start my first cycle of egg share at CARU, im new to the hospital but not to the whole IVF experience, (i had all my cycles at the london's women's clinic cardiff!) ive met the staff at the hospital and they all seem lovely, im really excited at the thought of starting treatment again but also really scared at the same time! fingers crossed this will finally be the cycle that works. if anyone can share their experiences at CARU i would really love to hear them good luck to you all love jo xxx


----------



## wishing upon a star

Hi i go to CARU. Well we have just had a consultation. They seemed nice enough but have not really explained much yet apart from the fact that we have to have ICSI because my DH has low sperm mortility. We have to lose a bit of weight and then we can start our treatment next year. 1st time so a little scared about the whole process worried about EC. Never mind will cross that bridge when i get to it.
Leanne


----------



## joann7164

Hi Leanne    There is no need to worry about EC lovely honestly i have had it 3 times and they sedate you so you really dont feel it, you feel abit sore after but no worse than period pains. i really hope the year goes quick for you so you can start, and i wish you good luck with loosing your weight i have recently lost a stone on weightwatchers and dieting is so hard!!! love jo xxx


----------



## vicci22

hi im struggling with this site a bit. ow do you get in chat? am from newport too had et on saturday. 16 day wait now


----------



## wishing upon a star

Thanks i think i am winding myself up about it. I am such a baby. I have found it easier to give up smoking rather than diet, at least with smoking if you cut out cigarettes thats it. yes it drives you bonkers for a while but with food it takes so much planning  lol   We are so determined at the moment. 

Vicci22- First of all hi, to get to chat room you need to go to top of the page and click chat. Hope to catch you there sometime


----------



## tiggymj8

Hi Vicci,

It might be that you have not got java script on your pc, you just have to download it and way to go......

hi there all welsh people

MJ


----------



## starkymind

hiya ..

Im from Gwent, just went down to CARU today to get my injections etc.. nervous and excited..

Been trying for 6 yrs but no joy as trouble with my tubes 

Had couple of ops to unblock them but no joy so fingers crossed we will have more luck with this.. What stage you at 

Only just came on this site yesterday, it's wicked fair play

T



wishing upon a star said:


> Anyone out there from Gwent. There is bound to be people attending CARU on here it was busy when i went there.
> Come on Gwent peeps.
> Leanne


----------



## wishing upon a star

Hi T 
I am right at the beginning. Awaiting to have ICSI next year. Your right it is wicked i love it i have learnt more here than what i have been told by health professionals
Leanne


----------



## Littlewitchgirl

Hi I'm going to CARU, we had our first appointment in August, it didn't go very well and I did lots of crying!

I'm from Pontypool.


----------



## tiggymj8

Hiya fellow local people,

I am almost at the end of my treatment at CARU as I will then transfer back to mainstream, if you can call it that.
Despite the not so good welcome at initital appointment, my experience as been pretty good, the nurses have been very kind and quite informative but honestly this site has taught me much more.

Starkymind, when I went to collect my injections I found that I was eventually doing something worthwhile, I felt quite proud that I was having two injections in my stomach and didnt object once...can only make you stronger I say,,,,my 10 yr old nephew has steroid injections, bless him , if he can do then so can we.

wishing upon a star, I gave up smoking 7 months ago with acupuncture, I think it was more willpower and that fact that you will do anything you get your little bundle, which is why we are all here, I think if you can do that, dieting will just come second nature, but dont pressurise yourself too much, giving up smoking and stayingt so, is just brilliant enough, be proud of yourself.


To those I have not mentioned, good luck with all your treatments and feel free to ask anything, Ill try and help if I can.

MJ


----------



## starkymind

I read that acupuncture is supposed is supposed to help with fertility and ivf.. anyone tried it out..

Tiggy ha ha after what you said about your brave nephew, i will never worry about the injections again .. bless ..

Ladies.. between us, lets have a bloody good go at raising the % on successful births for CARU


----------



## natalie34

starkymind - there is a very good clinic in Whitchurch, Cardiff if you are interested in acupuncture - they specialise in infertility and/or supporting treatment cycles.

I'm currently undergoing acupuncture there at the moment - this is the first time I have had it, let alone alongside treatment!

They have been nothing but excellent and a real support to what you are going through. I have copied you the link in case you are interested.

http://www.acupuncture4women.co.uk/about.html

Natalie x


----------



## reese646

Hi to everyone in South Wales, we are 30 mins from Newport (not logged on here for a few months partly due to moving house) and are looking for treatment privately in the area (Cardiff?) once I've had my HSG soon at the Gwent.

Anyone have any advice on local clinics?  I am 39 (40 soon), DP 28, all hormone/blood/sperm tests/results have come back as within "normal" limits so far.

Looking to get a bit more involved here now we've settled in as it's a great site  

M&A


----------



## natalie34

M&A,

If you are South East Wales (not sure from your post) have you thought about Bristol CRM? I live in SE Wales and can highly recommend them.

We were originally at the cromwell (not LWC) but moved clinics for several reasons. Bristol is nearer for us when you factor in having to go to Swansea for EC and ET and Bristol's success rates are fantastic!

Natalie.


----------



## welshliz

Hello, just had a consultation at LWC cardiff and told we can have iui or ivf its our choice, but im leaning towards ivf.The staff are lovely there especially Sarah.
We have just recieved a letter from CARU for our NHS initial consultation which we have an appointment for.
Does anyone know the up to date success rates for ivf at either clinic? i'm 35.
Also i have Group b strep and O Rh Negative blood group does any one know much about these, i think ive worried myself to death after reading about these on the internet


----------



## reese646

Hi, sorry for the late reply.  

Had some bad news when we went to see the gynae at the Royal Gwent in Newport, after being told by my gp all year I was entitled to free nhs IVF and at the beginning of my appointment the same by the gynae, only to have her check at the end of my visit and say " sorry they've changed the age limit to 38 and a half!" Wish she had checked before I'd arrived!   

So now we've got the option of going to London Womens Clinic in Cardiff or Bristol CRM (unless there is anywhere else I've not heard about?). I can't decide between the two as cost seems to be neither here nor there between the two.

I have stats etc for both but does anyone have any experience of either clinic, especially in the 38 plus age group?

I am still waiting for my HSG at the Gwent after trying twice, they promise me I will be sent to Abergavenny in Dec so just hope they have a clinic on 27/28th December?

Oh and welshliz I am O Rh negative too, did you find any more info?

Thanks for all the replies so far.

M&A


----------



## nikkis

hi
I had DE IVF and FET (altruistic) at LWC in Cardiff/Swansea and found most of the staff there very supportive ..my treatment failed but I dont believe thats any criticism of the clinic..just bad luck...Mary and Sarah are great, as is Mr Mamiso
Nikki


----------



## natalie34

Hi M&A,

I have had 3 ICSIs and several IUIs at Bristol CRM and about to embark on another IUI at the end of this month. I will be 38 this year.

As you can see I got 2 BFPs which sadly failed in miscarriages, but I cannot recommend Bristol highly enough.

They are just about to open a brand new all singing all dancing clinic (this Monday I believe) which will offer a lot more than they were able to before - more bays for EC, better facilities for men, larger waiting room etc.... It has all been purposed built.

I cannot fault Bristol - you have a named nurse that looks after you throughout your cycle, who knows you and your situation. You also have a consultant that is in relation to your issue - i.e. male/female factor etc...In my previous clinic when we were going down the donor route that the clinic then had little or no experience in this area. When I went to Bristol to then see a consultant who specialised in this area was a breath of fresh air.

Appointments run on time, you can chose your drugs in relation to your budget - have your drugs shipped to your home.

As I mentioned earlier on, their success rates are fantastic - I believe 3rd in the country. If you pop onto the Bonkers Bristol site you will see a write up on the new clinic and also see the number of girls who have had BFPs.

If you want any further info on Bristol, pop onto the Bonkers Girls thread or PM me.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=119532.450

Natalie x


----------



## reese646

Hi Natalie,

Sorry for the late reply, partly cos we had to wait until mid Jan to get my HSG (which came back ok) at the Royal Gwent and subsequent referral letter which the gynae sent to CARU Cardiff, so we've not been on the site as much. 

Have rang CARU for info but after reading your write up about Bristol I am impressed.  We had heard that Bristol was around 4th in the country but being in Blackwood Cardiff would be closer. Saying that as we are paying for treatment we would like to receive the best!

Thanks for the info

M&A


----------



## LJE

Hi M&A

I have just had my first ICSI treatment at CARU [IVF WALES]. We also went private this time due to our ages, I'm on my 2ww!!! I have found the staff in CARU great. The nurses are all lovely, they explain everything to you and will answer any questions you have. What I liked was the fact that they talked you through the scans etc and you were not sitting there in silence.
I had heard that CARU have a better success rate than LWC.

Best of luck with your treatment.

Lisa


----------



## reese646

Hi Lisa, thanks for the info and fingers crossed for you on your 2ww  

Mandy x


----------



## popsi

Just a quick post

Do I have to have an accupuncturist who specialises in IVF or could i use a regular one, or a chinese one ?

Anyone have any recommendations, I know the one by the clinic i use IVF Wales in cardiff but its a little far for me to travel all the time

Thanks girls x


----------



## emmalousie

Hi there I was having reflexolgy in Chester her name is Karen Bowen 01244 320378 her website www.reflexology.co.uk. I would reccommend found it very relaxing, currently having a lady coming to my home as the road works are a nightmare coming from Flintshire afetr work.


----------



## Tuckeiller

Hi

I am quite new to this site and have noticed a few people talking about the benefits of reflexology, but I am not sure when this should be done to get the best from it.

Any advice about when to start and a recommendation for someone in the Newport or Cardiff area would be really appreciated.

I am due to start a second cycle of ICSI in September.

Thanks


----------



## Louise74

Hi 

I went to Enerchi in Penarth and there are a couple of girls who are good, one in particular Caroline has done alot of reflexology training including a specialist course on fertility - I found it really relaxing - almost fell asleep sometimes


----------



## Poppy30

Hi, im not from Wales, (noticed your post in new posts) so i cant recommend anyone but thought i would tell you how many reflexology sessions i had. 

I had reflexology for my second cycle of ICSI. My OH also had some sessions also. The lady that treated us said she had found it more succesful if both parnters had treatments. I started my reflexology in November and had a couple the first month then went to one a month due to financial reasons.  My ICSI treatment started in February and i continued to go for reflexology through the treatment. My partner had about 3 sessions starting around january/february time and then one session just before he was needed to give his sample. 

I do think the reflexology helped us. We didnt do any of this in our first ICSI cycle and none of our 7 embryos grew passed day 2. Second time around we had reflexology and now we are expecting twins!

Sending you lots of positive thoughts for when you start your next cycle

Poppy x


----------



## Tuckeiller

Thanks Louise for the name in Penarth, I will look into to it.  Did you think it was benefical?? Any idea on what the current going rate is??

Poppy, it's alwasy good to hear a sucess story.  We had a cycle of ICSI a few years ago, which was unsucessful.  Although we did have a good quality embie, it just didn't want to implant ;-(  This is probably our last chance, so I really want to do everything I can to increase my chances.


----------



## santorini06

Hi, I am also waiting for my 2nd cycle of ivf - 12 eggs, 8 fertilised, only one developed enough for day 5 implantation, didn't implant. Our 2nd cycle is likely to start in October so am trying to get into peak fitness and thinking of trying alternative therapy.......any advice?


----------



## Tuckeiller

Santorini

I am just trying to be good, but not overly obsessive about things e.g still having the odd glass of wine (which will be going altogether shortly).  I have started to take more suppliments such as pregnecare and CQ10.

There are a few boards with more info about alternative therapies etc you might find useful.  Not sure what I think about it all, but am keeping an open mind and willing to try new things if it will help.

I need AF to put in an appearance if I am to start treatment in September.  Think I might have already missed my slot and will get pushed back, as I am soooooooooooo late it is not funny.  Still settling down after an op, so need to be patient.

Good luck with your journey


----------



## AmandaJC

Hi I am new to this site too, but I can recommend a Morrell Reflexologist to you in Llanthewy Road Newport. 
Her name is Janice Clark and can be contacted on 07813 286489 or 01633 843333. I am seeing her too and she is kick starting my ovulation cycles. 
Good Luck
Amanda


----------



## wales06

Im looking for a reflexologist in the monmouthshire area if any one knows one ?


----------



## Tuckeiller

Thanks Amanda, much appreciated.  I was starting to give up on finding someone.  I had considered acupuncture too, but had heard some really good things about reflexology.  If nothing else it should make me feel nice and relaxed


----------



## Tuckeiller

Amanda - I just wanted to say thanks again.  

I phoned Janice today.  She seemed really nice and I have an appointment for tomorrow.  Fingers crossed she can help.

Let me know how you get on


----------



## santorini06

Sorry for the delay (haven't looged on for a while) but thank you for the contact details of Janice - will definately give her a bell. Love and luck to everyone x


----------



## Tuckeiller

Just to let you know I have add a few sessions now and she is lovely.  If nothing else it is really relaxing and worth it for that alone!


----------



## hds15

Hi all!  I'm currently undegoing treatment at UHW.  I'm on my first of 3 cycles of clomid (150mgs) after 6 unsuccessful cycles on 100mgs.  

I'm thinking of trying acupuncture and / or reflexology.  Any recommendations on practitioners in Swansea / Llanelli / Carmarthenshire area?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Audrey H

Hi, didn't like to read and run. I'm not from Swansea, (although I've been there a few times)  I have acupuncture, it's fab and really relaxing, so make sure that you try it out.

I had a quick look on the net and found this link http://www.oaktreeparc.co.uk/acupuncture.htm to a clinic in Swansea, maybe they can help. It says on the site that : "We specialise in treating fertility issues - please contact us for more information.'

Hope I helped you a little  Audrey xx


----------



## EmmaLily

Hiya hun sorry only now seeing ur post.  I had Acupuncture in St Helens Road Swansea along side IVF in LWC.  I can send u more info if u need it. She was recommended to me by one of the girl's on here and I got to say she was very sweet and made be feel very relaxed.  

xxx


----------



## hds15

Thank you for both suggestions.  I'll have a look at the website tonight.

EmmaLily - could I have the name of the acupuncturist?  Did you have success with the treatment?

Thanks again.


----------



## mollylew

Hi, 

I can personally recommend a brilliant accupuncturist in Walters Road Swansea. Her name is Dr Limin Zhu from the clinic of chinese medicine. 
She is wonderful and very experienced. I have been to others in Swansea and she is by far the best in my opinion.
There is a website  www.clinicofchinesemedicine.com.

I hope this is useful.

Good luck x  x x  x


----------



## EmmaLily

Sorry for the late reply but yes Dr Limin Zhu was the lady I meant to recommend lol.  Its Walters Road not St Helens Road sorry.  She was so sweet.  I had a BFP this time around.  I found the accupanture very relaxing and during the 2WW (which is a long two weeks) it gives u something to focus on I found.  I also had different medication for this cycle so I am not sure if it was the accupanture or different meds that made the difference but if I had treatment again I would definately have the accupanture as well even if it just helps relax u its worth it.


----------



## hds15

Thanks for the replies.  I've had a quick look at the website, and she seems really experienced.

Can I ask how much the treatment costs?  Is herbal medicine always part of the treatment she gives?  How long did you have treatment before you saw a difference?

Sorry for asking so many questions!

Thanks again


----------



## EmmaLily

I think it was £35 or something.  I never had any herbal tablets from her and she never offered any.  I think cos I was having it along side IVF.  I would have worried anyway of the herbal tablets might have interfered with the Gonal F etc.  I went once a week and then on the same day as ET.  I think I went about 3 weeks before I was due to start my injections.  I felt very comfortable with her and I never felt she gave me false hope. Also she is very busy but I felt she always had time for me and cos I work full time she worked around me as much as possible.  She made me feel she really cared about me and she is a very genuine kind lady.  
I hope this helped.  
xxx


----------



## Audrey H

Hi hds15,

Glad that you got some helpful replies and that the treatment helps, if you decide to do it.  I think that you should as it is a good way to relax and feel positive about things.

All the best for your journey, Audrey xx


----------



## loopylou174

Hi hun I'm having acupuncture at Oaktree Parc Clinic in Birchgrove Swansea with Emma Williams. She specialices in fertility treatment and is amazing!!   Its £35 per session and although we are yet to conceive I have felt SO much more emotionally relaxed since starting treatment with Emma I can't even begin to tell you! So I would definately recommend it and Emma is so down to earth!! Oaktree also do reflexology, but Emma has said that you would bet similar results from reflexology so not sure if you need to have both treatments!?! My hubby has been having it too and he's had similar benefits to me, so its helping us both so much emotionally. Let me know if you want the contact number for Oaktree.
Wishing you love and luck  
Hugs  
Lou x x x


----------



## michelle.v

Hello,

I have been having accu with Limin Zhu as well for the last 2 weeks, I am downregging at moment.  I do find that I am chilled out after the session.  Its £40 for around 30/45 mins.  She is lovely and I hope that I will get a BFP - will have to wait and see!!


Last TX I had accu in Neath and I am sure it helped me to have a BFP, its the only difference between the successful cycle and my other 2 cycles so I am convinced  
Good luck to you all  Michellexx


----------



## hds15

Hi everyone! Thank you all for your recommendations?  I'm sorry it's taken me so long to reply - we've been having problems with broadband at home, so I've been without internet connection for a few weeks!  I'm surprised I haven't gone mad without it!!!

I've spoken to Emma Williams am Dr Limin Zhu now - they both seem lovely!  The only problem is that I now have to choose between them!!  Have any of you met / had treatment with both of them?  It's difficult to know how experienced they are with infertility issues, although they both seem very knowledgable.  I'm really keen to start having treatment, but as it's going to be quite expensive, I want to make sure I give myself the best possible chances of success!  Can anyone give me any further advice how to choose between them?! They both say they've had a lot of success with their treatment. 

Sorry if it sound as if I'm making a fuss rather than just making an appoinment with one of them!  I just want to make sure I'm doing the right thing!

Thank in advance for any comments / suggestions! X


----------



## michelle.v

I am stressing at the moment as I missed an appointment last week, did give 2 days notice of cancellation (ivf clinic changed the date of my scan and it was same time as my accu appointment) and I cant get another appointment.  Right in the middle of treatment and Limin is fully booked, I called Oaktree and they cant fit me in either.

I would advise that you get booked in asap as they are both chocka block!

Michellex


----------



## Juls78

Hope you managed to sort it out. i recommend Dr limin zhu . Xx


----------



## mrsvdb

Hi Ladies

I have just had a second failed  funded IVF cycle, needless to say I am devastated. So I think hubbie and I will try and regroup and save for a final cycle. In between I was thinking of trying some acupuncture and Chinese herbalist. Do you have any recommendation for the Cardiff and Valleys areas.

Thanks

Carol xx


----------



## Sarapd

Hi Carol
Sorry to hear things haven't worked out for you yet.  Jackie Brown is a great acupuncturist and she's based in CRGW.
Good luck.
Sara.


----------



## emma26

A bit far for you possibly but Dr Limin Zhu, Walters Road in Swansea is amazing. I am day 9 of Down Reg and it is our 1st ICSI cycle, so don't know how it has worked for me yet but I have seen all of her thank you cards and a massive file of success stories relating to fertility.
She is amazing!!!
x


----------



## Juls78

I agree with emma dr limin zhu in swansea is great. I used her on my successful cycle and plan to use her again on this cycle.


----------



## emma26

A little feedback..... I have a low ish AMH at 12.2 so i was prescribed 300mg of Gonal-F to ensure i got the best out of stimming!!
I had my baseline scan today and the nurse was really surprised at how active my right ovary was, with 10 antral follicles. With an AMH of 12.2, they didnt expect it at all. As a result, they have lowered my Gonal-F dose to 225mg!!!!
I am in no doubt at all that this is down to Dr Zhu. I an looking forward to seeing how many i get at my next scan!! Fingers crossed xxx


----------



## Waiting for our forever family

Hi
This is our very last cycle so looking to possibly add acupuncture or reflexology to
It. Can any recommend someone in the Carmarthenshire/llanelli area please? 
Thanks


----------



## emma26

Limin Zhu in Swansea is brilliant. Would highly recommend.
Are you doing fresh or frozen?
xx


----------

